# Target Species



## gabertooth (Apr 16, 2013)

So, I am not native to the Cincinnati area, and am also not experienced in bass fishing. I grew up catfishing, and doing a lot of saltwater fishing as well. However, since I moved here, I have heard tales of great SMB and LMB in the area waterways. Thus, I said "self, catch some bass, how hard can it be?"

Recently, I have been hitting the GMR in Hamilton because it is local for me and I can maximize my fishing time there. However, I feel like I am wasting my time targeting bass there because I am yet to get even 1 bite... If I was a Carp fisherman, I would be in heaven... 

Does anyone know if there are any populations of LMB or SMB in this section of water? What baits work well? I see a plethora of anglers seeking catfish here, but no one casting bass baits... There is a TON of structure along the banks, but it all looks reletively new (probably came in with high water from the recent rains). 

I DO NOT WANT YOU TO GIVE ME FISHING SPOTS, EVEN IF THE GMR AT HAMILTON IS PRETTY HIGHLY FISHED. I JUST WANT TO KNOW ABOUT HOW AND WHAT, NOT WHERE


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Do some research in the "Bass" forum. It's all there.--Tim


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

I like using spinnerbaits in white, black or chartrues. you can also try tube baits or jigs with twistertails. In-line spinners work well for river fish too. Rooster tails, Mepps agilas, Blue Fox Vibrax are some of my favorites. 

Look for seams in the current, current breaks like large rocks ect. Anywhere there is current ajasent to slack water. I like to fish below dams on the GMR. There is an abundance of oxygen that smallies (and most other fish) love.

Also don't discount carp. They are a blast to catch. They can put up a fight that will rival any other freshwater species. Try whole kernal corn!

Hope this helps!


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

yakfish said:


> I like using spinnerbaits in white, black or chartrues!


What yakfish said, it's the year of the spinnerbait!!! Tie one on see what we is talkin bout. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Meeder (May 22, 2013)

I have been hitting them left and right on a bright green spinner..


----------

